# Policy for Returning Undeliverables



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Speaking for the .com logistics side of things (not Prime Now), I know that undeliverable packages have to be returned the same day, but does the timing of returns matter beyond that? For example, if I have a block that ends at 2pm but I wait until 10pm to return the undeliverable packages, does it matter? Is not returning them immediately after the block frowned upon?


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I've dropped them off a couple hours after my block no problem, but I don't know beyond that. The warehouse staff tends to reattempt delivery the same day, so bringing packages back very late would hinder the process. Not sure what the official rule is.


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

I'd do it ASAP because if you bring it back at like 10pm the customer would have to wait a whole extra day from receiving the package. I'd ask the supervisor at your warehouse and see what they say though.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> I've dropped them off a couple hours after my block no problem, but I don't know beyond that. The warehouse staff tends to reattempt delivery the same day, so bringing packages back very late would hinder the process. Not sure what the official rule is.


I second this. I was told to return them asap (so they can pass them on to another driver who will run into the exact same problem I did )

Whats funny is a lot of my go back routes I am able to make a delivery the driver before me could not. Its usually the app sending them to the wrong address. I put that same address in waze or maps and find it no problem


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

If you're going back the same day for another block, just bring it then. I asked a customer service rep and this is what she said, after i told her i was going back late for another block. But this was a package I accidently loaded on my vehicle without it entering my manifest, so they had no idea i had the package so no reprecussions.


----------

